# puñeta



## illest718

What is the definition of 'puñeta'?

Thanks!


----------



## illest718

What is the definition of 'puñeta'?
ex: Con quien puñeta estabas?

Thx


----------



## El Hondureño

illest718 said:
			
		

> What is the definition of 'puñ*ta'?
> ex: Con quien puñ*ta estabas?
> 
> Thx


you really don't know what that means, fine:
"what bit*h were you with?"


----------



## Filologuísima!!

Hi!!
I've seen this thread by chance, but I wanna say I *do not *consider this word very strong* at all*!!
I don't know how is it in Mexico or PuertoRico but in Spain I assure you it's not offensive neither serious, not a "mayor" word. 
It could be translated as "sh*t!!" or as you say, "sugar!" (when sth does not go the way you expected). Also with the expression 
"mandar a alguien a freir puñ*tas" = "mandar a alguien a freir espárragos"
Hope it heps!! Regards...


----------



## ampurdan

"Puñeta" is derived from "puño" and it means such innocent a word as "cuff" of a shirt or of a jacket. Of course, cuffs are annoying and useless for some people, thence come the colloquial meaning of "puñeta" meaning "bother" and the expressions using it. It's not very posh talking, but it's not a curse... At least in Spain.


----------



## cuchuflete

Interesting.  At one time, it was considered a curse word in Spain.  If you have the pleasure of reading Hijos de la ira, by Don Dámaso Alonso, you will see that he deleted the middle letters of the word in one of his poems.

He wrote that poetry many decades ago...the book was published in the 1940s.

The variation in strength of the word may be best illustrated by the RAE's definition of a related word, puñetera:



> *puñetero**, ra**.*
> 
> 
> * 1.* adj. Molesto, fastidioso, cargante.
> * 2.* adj. *onanista*  (ǁ que practica el onanismo). U. t. c. s. m.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ILT

lauranazario said:
			
		

> "puñ*ta" is a VERY harsh and offensive curse word... harsher than "f*ck".
> In the literal sense it's tied to sexual self-gratification.
> Unless you want to get into REAL trouble, I suggest you don't use the word... at all!
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Same for México, it's a very very very offensive word, not to be used unless you really know its meaning and unless you really mean it.


----------



## Maitxu

Filologuísima!! said:
			
		

> Hi!!
> I've seen this thread by chance, but I wanna say I *do not *consider this word very strong* at all*!!
> I don't know how is it in Mexico or PuertoRico but in Spain I assure you it's not offensive neither serious, not a "mayor" word.
> It could be translated as "sh*t!!" or as you say, "sugar!" (when sth does not go the way you expected). Also with the expression
> "mandar a alguien a freir puñ*tas" = "mandar a alguien a freir espárragos"
> Hope it heps!! Regards...


 

I agree with Filologuisima. In Spain is not a strong word. I can still remember my mum saying that word when I was only 8. And I assure you that she didn´t use any "swear" words in front of us.


----------



## Mr Big

lauranazario said:
			
		

> "puñ*ta" is a VERY harsh and offensive curse word... harsher than "f*ck".
> In the literal sense it's tied to sexual self-gratification.
> Unless you want to get into REAL trouble, I suggest you don't use the word... at all!
> LN



Maaaaan! That word, puñeta, is not offensive at all. Even my grandmother says it (seriously!).
It could be translated by something like "Oh man!":

"Oh man! I'm late!"
"Puñeta! I'm late" <-> "Puñetas! llego tarde!"

CU!


----------



## gvg

I have live in Spain and in México for some years and "puñeta" is not a terrible offensive word and in Mexico few people know it because they use "chingar"  which is translated in the dictionary as to bother, to make love, to be frustated, to be drunk, to damage and to make jokes (Larousse) but it is not mention any vulgar or extremely offensive.

In the other side "puñeta" is something without importance or that bother, that you don´t care, exclamation of anger, very far (Larousse) and even if it did´nt mention it, I have heard the word being use as Shit or excrement that why it is very common in Spain to hear "go to do 'puñetas' " (go to the bathroom to do your need (don´t bother me))


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Ahora me entero yo de que "puñeta" tienen connotaciones sexuales y ofensivas  De hecho, en España se usa contínuamente para evitar usar palabras malsonantes, como en la exclamación "¡puñetas!" o al decir "¡vete a hacer puñetas!" en vez de decir "¡vete al carajo!".


----------



## m0r0n3s

En México hacerse una puñeta 
En España hacerse una paja 
En US to jack off

Curioso, en España puñeta no tiene un sentido rudo, en Mexico paja solo se refiere a * 1.* f. Caña de trigo, cebada, centeno y otras gramíneas, después de seca y separada del grano.


----------



## ampurdan

Aun así, "paja" tiene que estar puesto en el contexto adecuado para que signifique eso, si no, significa lo mismo que en México.


----------



## Bori

pun~eta literally means "in a fist" referring to masterbation. however, this is not the usual context. it is more likely to be used like any other swear word like when you stub your toe you might (angrily) say "pun~eta", "carajo" or "con~o"


----------



## lforestier

Puñeta is puertorrican slang for male masturbation. It is used for shock value. I heard a nun that was visiting from Spain mention that she had some trouble with the sleeves of her blouse, which she called puñetas and everyone was shocked at such words coming from a religious person.
In other places they might use the word pajero.


----------



## olivodelbuho

The original meaning is the one used by the nun, but there is a said that means fuck off " go to make puñetas" and you can say it also when you are pissed off as "fuck!!!" and can mean surprise too, so perhaps he was supraised whilst making love.


----------



## hyperstriker

Creame que si un puertoriqueño le llama "puñetero", puede usted estár seguro que no se refiere a nada semejante de "molestar o molestias", le estaria llamando "masturb...ador"... 

"puñeta" tambien se utiliza como una queja o lamento, muy similár a co~o (ñ).
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


cuchuflete said:


> Interesting. At one time, it was considered a curse word in Spain. If you have the pleasure of reading Hijos de la ira, by Don Dámaso Alonso, you will see that he deleted the middle letters of the word in one of his poems.
> 
> He wrote that poetry many decades ago...the book was published in the 1940s.
> 
> The variation in strength of the word may be best illustrated by the RAE's definition of a related word, puñetera:


----------



## lforestier

See this thread.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=239346&highlight=pu%F1eta

Puñeta is a vulgar word in many countries but not in Spain.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

I agree with Mr Big, "puñeta" does not sound offensive (at least to me) just sounds informal and it's used to express annoyance.

I think that in Spain it is not so offensive.


----------



## ampurdan

In Spain, it's a typical reaction to the discovery of a young man's shrewdness, to take his cheek, shake it and say: "¡ah! ¡puñeteeeero!".

"Puñetero" can also mean "shrewd".


----------



## pcplus

Henrik Larsson said:


> I agree with Mr Big, "puñeta" does not sound offensive (at least to me) just sounds informal and it's used to express annoyance.
> 
> I think that in Spain it is not so offensive.


I totally agree, "puñeta" was the name of a specifical sleeve in the Middle Ages, it's said usually (not much offensive): "Vete a hacer puñetas" (viene de: mangas para los puños) un equivalente stronger than "vete a freír espárragos"


----------



## nasio

Long time ago "puñeta" was some kind of lace around the sleeve.
"Ves a hacer puñetas" would mind something like "go to make something tedious" 
Since then to now...
In any case in Spain is very dificult to fins some word really rude.  Near all is allowed.


----------



## pcplus

nasio said:


> Long time ago "puñeta" was some kind of lace around the sleeve.
> "Ves a hacer puñetas" would mind something like "go to make something tedious"
> Since then to now...
> In any case in Spain is very dificult to fins some word really rude. Near all is allowed.


I think there are so much Spanish expressions very rude and unpolite I would not recommend to the people to say them. It's a shame the Spanish and some latinoamerican people talk so bad and crude. Shame on you all. Filthy sentences that the people express as it doesn't  really matter without thinking about that


----------



## highway32south

If I said "shit" in church, they would have a heart attack.  If I said "shit" in a bar, they'd say, "hell, yeah!"  I think the degree of vulgarity of any word can only be properly judged by the listener.


----------



## little_flower

Aqui en México si es una palabra ofensiva.

Quien es ese puñeta/puñetas?
Estas saliendo con ese puñetas?

Y en algunas partes de mexico tiene tambien tiene connotacion sexual, pero almenos en el norte, segun yo, no se dice tanto en ese sentido
bye!


----------



## Chaf

La palabra “puñeta” en Costa Rica no es tan soez. No es sin embargo, una palabra que utilizaría en un discurso o codeándome con alguien pulcro. En mi país, ésta es un eufemismo de la expresión “Hijo de p…” para lo que dicen “Hijo de Puña” Con esta explicación no pretendo condonar el uso de ninguna de estas expresiones. Con el transcurrir del tiempo se suavizó la frase diciendo “A la puñeta” como expresión de desagrado. Mandar a la puñeta, es mandarlo a comer m… o mandar a alguien al infierno, etc. Sucintamente, en mi patria no es tan fuerte como es en otros países, pero no tan liviana con en España. Yo personalmente no recomiendo el uso --por mi posición como misionero cristiano-- pero especialmente si hay presentes niños y mujeres decentes.

Chaf


----------



## mirx

I disagree with those who say that punieta is an offensive word in Mèxico and more so with the ones who said it wasn't used at all.

And I could asure that any person of the male gender from 10-11 years would know what that word means.  

Una punieta es masturbarse

But then again, Hacerse una punieta sounds completely normal and natural (evrybody has done it)

To the contrary me voy a masturbar (somehow is thought of as evil and perverted).


And it may be offensive to those ones who think sex topics shouldn't be spoken of, or discussed of.

And to my paisano, I am from Northern Mexico and I can't think of any more usual word, to refer to "that". Honestly for me it just sounds natural.

Obviously you don't tell your mother when she asks you to get out of the bathroom, to wait becuase your doing "that". So again it's more because talking about sex is "offensive" and therefore all words relating to it will be regarded as offensive as well.


----------



## Juliet Lucy

I was surprised by this - because someone told me the expression "mandar alguien a hacer puñetas" was rather like "sending someone on a wild goose chase"!

I thought it was a bit like "en el quinto pino" - something miles from anywhere!

Have I just got this completely wrong?


----------



## Mei

Juliet Aitken said:


> I was surprised by this - because someone told me the expression "mandar alguien a hacer puñetas" was rather like "sending someone on a wild goose chase"!
> 
> I thought it was a bit like "en el quinto pino" - something miles from anywhere!
> 
> Have I just got this completely wrong?



When you send someone "a hacer puñetas" it means thas he/she is annoying you and you want him/her go away... it's a not so rude way to say "vete a la mierda".

"En el quinto pino" is used when you talk about a place that it's so far away.

Hope it helps.

Mei


----------



## Juliet Lucy

Thanks! I was a bit worried I was being ruder than I intended when I saw this thread.


----------



## heidita

No, Juliet, _vete a hacer puñetas_ is very similar to saying "vete a hacer gárgaras", which in English I would translate, and actually use all the time,  as "get lost"


----------



## Mei

lapachis8 said:


> Puñeta means a wank the same in Spain too.



Really? I never heard this before. I didn't know it. 

Mei


----------



## Mirlo

The only thing that I can say is that in Panamá, It's like someone else said:Vete a las puñetas= fuck off, sorry...
Saludos,


----------



## Cracker Jack

lapachis8 said:


> Puñeta means a wank the same in Spain too.


 
Really?  Just like mei I didn't know this either.  I know pajearse and pelarse.  But puñeta, I have never come across the usage of this word in the sense of masturbation.


----------



## Baldomera

ampurdan said:


> "Puñeta" is derived from "puño" and it means such innocent a word as "cuff" of a shirt or of a jacket. Of course, cuffs are annoying and useless for some people, thence come the colloquial meaning of "puñeta" meaning "bother" and the expressions using it. It's not very posh talking, but it's not a curse... At least in Spain.



Simplemente quería añadir una nota a este tema (no he visto este comentario en los post sobre este tema).

Como bien ha dicho ampurdan, puñeta deriva de puño. Y de hecho, puñeta es una puntilla que se pone en los puños de las togas y algunos prendas ceremoniales de magistrados, jueces, doctores, etc (de hecho si buscais alguna imagen de puntilla en el google las podréis ver).

Al ser una puntilla, lleva mucho trabajo elaborarlas. Por lo tanto (por lo menos aquí en España), cuando se manda a alguien "a hacer puñetas", el significado es: "estas acabando con mi paciencia, vete un rato largo por ahi...". Claro que esta expresión es más... campechano, coloquial...

Saludos,


----------



## rosalin

Does puñeta mean Jerk?


----------



## perrodelmal

In most places, yeah. depends on the context, it could also mean an expression of frustration, just like Damn! maybe.


----------



## rosalin

I heard it in a movie. A man calling another man puñeta.  I looked it up and could not find anything specific as to what it would mean if you are calling someone this word.


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá: .vulgar interjection similar to *"damn" or "f#^*"*


----------



## perrodelmal

I'm pretty sure he was saying somethink like "damn!" it could be more offensive dependig on the country.


----------



## aztlaniano

Mandarle a hacer puñetas = tell him to go get lost/jump off a bridge etc.
A _puñeta_ is a pleated cuff, as were worn in the 16th century, and making them was a very tedious, laborious task.
_Puñetera_ is often used as a substitute for _puta_. Eg. ¡Cállate de una puñetera vez! (Shut your bloody trap.)


----------



## ETcallHome

In addition to the answers that the others have already given, 
I would also say that, in some context, it can also been used to
say homosexual in a pejorative way.


----------



## AlemanBoriqua

In Puerto Rico, puñeta is definitely a nasty word to use.  My fiance is Puerto Rican and his mother yells at him every time he says it.  When used with pinche, "pinche puñeta!" it's translated something like "oh fucking shit!" like "oh hell" or "god damn it!" only harsher.


----------



## TOFOL

Hola a todos.
Ademas de que todo lo expresado es bastante correcto, quisiera anadir la verdadera historia y el origen de la palabra.
Entre los siglos XVII y XIX las mangas de muchisimas prendas se terminaban adornando los punos con puntillas y/o volantes. Estos, con el uso se deterioraban o rompian, entonces se daban a cambiar o recomponer. La tarea de cambiar los punos resultaba bastante engorrosa, asi que con el tiempo se popularizo "IR A HACER PUNETAS" como algo despectivo o de menosprecio para fastidiar verbalmente a alguien.
En realidad y en origen, HACER PUNETAS era recomponer los punos.
Como he leido en algunos comentarios, el termino onanismo tiene otras connotaciones mas concretas. Muchas veces las palabras se vulgarizan. La ingorancia y la incultura se encargan de lo demas.

Espero haber contribuido en el foro.    TAYLOR


----------

